

DisplayPort Mode for USB Type-C Announced – Video, Power, and Data All Over Type-C - ismavis
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8558/displayport-alternate-mode-for-usb-typec-announced

======
Gravityloss
Hopefully we can standardize to USB type C soon. Reversibility should make it
so much easier than the current Micro-USB.
[http://www.extremetech.com/computing/187882-reversible-
usb-t...](http://www.extremetech.com/computing/187882-reversible-usb-type-c-
connector-finalized-devices-cables-and-adapters-coming-soon)

